# Do you tell them its too late and pray or?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is my ordeal as I enjoyed watching the 49ers win last night in front of my
Green Bay loving brother in law - and I don't like the 49ers. 

About a year ago I got him to read One Second After and consider prepping. He
was the "ultimate" in unprepared. He recognized that and together we built a 
rain collection system for his home, he bought a decent filter and a Ruger 10/22
at my urging. Then his families typical wa, wa, wants kicked in and they went
to Hawaii, Vegas, and had a big Christmas out of town too. No money for 
preps when having too much fun - I abandoned helping him. Then shortly
after Christmas he hears in the news about gun sales making guns hard to get -
oh my God - what do I do now? All he owns is a 10/22.

At half time last night I said you are too late for decent AR's unless you want
to drop $2k. He doesn't have that, and he still has plenty of needs. I told him
to get his phat butt down to Big 5 this weekend and get a Mossy 500 - sadly its
about $400 OTD with our state fees and taxes but its necessary. Go to Wally
Mart and pick up 2 - 100 rnd bird shots so you can at least practice and have
something to shove through it - only $50 and a cleaning kit for $25.

He asked me to sell him one of my AR's. I said no. He's pissed. I don't care.
I wrote him off a long time ago. My AR's (as the media lables them) are for
MY nephews and neices at some point in the future not his lazy butt.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

My ARs are for the kids ata later date in time. If the grasshopper didn't fool around during the summer, he would not become the ant's dinner in the wintertime.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its tough to see and hear he is giving you a hard time, he had the same amount of time to prepare, but he spent his time and resources elsewhere. as cold as i may sound, you owe them nothing except perhaps the goodnews and hints on prepping.

just like i dont owe people ammo at my cost. barter is barter. and im not in the retail industry for resale. its hard, i know, but then where does it stop?


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a good example of how some people wait too long. They start something, then blow it off, then realize it's getting a lot harder to start back up. Hopefully he learned his lesson!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> My ARs are for the kids ata later date in time. If the grasshopper didn't fool around during the summer, he would not become the ant's dinner in the wintertime.


Very well said and that really kind of puts things in perspective dont it? Reality...what a concept!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's the way I'd feel and do, if I liked and had AR's


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Update: He went down to Big 5 this morning (not like its a big deal its 5 min from his house) 
and they were sold out of shotguns. I told him try Bass Pro its about 15 minutes away and even
a few gun shops - they are out of evil black rifles but I think many still have some shotguns.

I also sent him a few links on the Cal-Guns' forum to show him getting an AR is still possible.
Cheap one's are $1200/1500 and decent one's are $2k. If I were not in CA and had unlimited
money is the one I'd buy right now
Colt LE901-16S

Damn that's a nice rifle - I only have 1 Colt from the 1990's and I love it, but that one is
sweet. The rest of mine are Stag Uppers and a variety of lowers - yes including two 
Polymers - you guys would be surprised at how decent those area for the low budget.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fleet farm has Huldra AR15 as good as they get Gas Piton on the rack 999 same price they sold for all year. Come with mag and a nice carrying case. As much as a Colt fan as I have been the Huldra is better.
They get a few in sell them then a few more . I almost grabbed an extra one yesterday but there is some other stuff I have my eye on.
Huldra= Adams Arms


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

During Hurricane IKE my neighbor did not have a fire arm. The wife had forbade them in the house and did not feel comfortable with or even see a need for guns. After the storm we were with out power, phones, and cell signal was so weak you had to climb a ladder to get enough cell signal to send a text. With the high potential for looters, she became all too aware of the need for a form of self defense. She asked her brother-in-law (a gun collector) to loan them a gun for the short term to get them through the rebuilding period. He declined and informed her that she should have thought of that before now. She was outraged and felt that he owed her a gun and some ammo. After all, he had PLENTY to spare.

Since we were good neighbors and I trusted the husband, I loaned him a revolver which he returned after the power and phones were restored. A few months later I asked them at a back yard bbq if they had been shopping for a gun yet. He indicated that he would like to and she responded that she doesn't feel comfortable with them in the house and would not allow it. I asked what she was planning to do for the next Hurricane and she grumbled and walked off.

If it happened all over again, I would still loan them the revolver, but I'm still shocked at the casual flip flop of principles and attitudes - "I'm anti-gun when there is no danger, but I'm very much pro-gun when some looter is kicking in my door." There was no middle ground. No compromise like, yes we can have one but it stays disassembled and locked in a safe with the ammo in another location.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I knew I married the right woman when, early on in our now 23+ year marriage I asked her what she wanted for her birthday, and she said "a shotgun". Yowza!


----------

